# Help with pike ID



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Around 3 inches long was labeled as an orange pike at my local fish store. Just curious really seems like a very cool fish. I think its a strigata.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

That's the juvenile pattern for a number of lugubris-types. Until it gets larger and takes on a mature color pattern it would be difficult to say with any certainty which of the many lugubris types it is.
By far, the most common would be _Crenicichla_ sp. "venuzuela". That would be my guess, but it could easily be any of a number of other lugubris-types.


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Once again thank you for your reply bk, i joined a pike group on fb and they gave me some good sources to check out also. Very interesting fish to watch always seems likes it hunting going though the plastic plants in the tank. Its in a 75 gallon with a pair of convicts for now. Watching classifieds for a used 120 or 125 for its future tank. Doesnt seem overly aggressive just follows the poor cons around while its gills are flared.


----------

